# 27 years



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

27 years married today and either we are totally in tune with each other or the choice of cards in Egypt is very limited  you Louise


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations Lousise and Adrian xxxxx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Congratulations Lousise and Adrian xxxxx


Thank you (great train robbers got less)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Thank you (great train robbers got less)




Groan... your jokes are older than you lol


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> 27 years married today and either we are totally in tune with each other or the choice of cards in Egypt is very limited  you Louise


 Mabroek guys! It is quite an achievement, something you can be justifiably proud off.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> 27 years married today and either we are totally in tune with each other or the choice of cards in Egypt is very limited  you Louise


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:......and hope the next 27 are equally as good for you and Louise.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Alf mabrook!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

off on a fellucca (sailing boat on the nile) this afternoon then back for a Chinese meal in Katameya with the family :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> off on a fellucca (sailing boat on the nile) this afternoon then back for a Chinese meal in Katameya with the family :clap2::clap2:


Ohh..you old romantic.....hope you all have a wonderful time....but not all stupid we all know what a fellucca is.....chinese meal= singapore noodles.crispy beef ohhh could go on and on but my preference is indian...hot and spicy...Lol...just like me


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

:high5:

Mabrook!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Big congratulations, Adrian and Louise.....
Nice to see a devoted couple having a wonderful anniversary....
Wishing you many more of the same!!:tea::hug::cheer2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful sunset on the Nile. 

The 6 of us just had a fantastic meal with 3 of our 4 children - 1 in uk :-( replaced by my daughters boyfriend instead. 

Think we may need a coffee and cake in Paul's to finish off !!!!

Lovely day )


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats a nice way to celebrate!! Auguri vivissimi !! Congratulations!!


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope the Felucca ride was good--seemed nice on the river today.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> Congratulations! Hope the Felucca ride was good--seemed nice on the river today.


The Nile and the Sunset were amazing, 

There were a number of huge barges moored up in the island, that are going to used for a 6th October celebration today. They were all decorated in images of the war and Egypt in general.

The young lad sailing - was of course hassling me for a job at my business (he has just qualified in Commerce) and then for a tip. My family didn't see this and were surprised when I told them as we walked back to the car.

My 24 old daughter leaves today to go home to the UK after 2 weeks holiday here. Will seem quiet next week for my wife.

Out soon for breakfast ......


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Lanason said:


> off on a fellucca (sailing boat on the nile) this afternoon then back for a Chinese meal in Katameya with the family :clap2::clap2:


Alf Mabruk! Precisely where in Katameya are you dining for Chinese?

I tried the Uighur place out in back of Azhar earlier this summer. Cheap, fresh noodles and tofu flavored with mutton!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> Alf Mabruk! Precisely where in Katameya are you dining for Chinese?
> 
> I tried the Uighur place out in back of Azhar earlier this summer. Cheap, fresh noodles and tofu flavored with mutton!


Peking in Katameya downtown . . above coffeeshop


----------

